# Pug and Dale



## Candy (Nov 22, 2009)

I had mentioned that I was getting a new camera for my birthday on one of the threads earlier this month. Well yesterday was my birthday and I got my camera so here are a few of the pictures that I had promised I'd post of Dale. He is so cute. He was a little camera shy at first, but I soaked him so he came out to say hi.  I also added our pug because....well you can see why....that little adorable face who could resist taking pictures of it. Hope you enjoy them. I'm still learning everything about the camera because some of you are pros at this posting pictures thing and I want to be able to do that.

























I tried and tried, but I couldn't get them to come up bigger than this. Still a lot to learn.  The only thing that makes them bigger is to click on the picture.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow, Dale has such striking red coloring on his face! What a handsome fellow. And that perfectly smooth shell...I am jealous.

Happy belated birthday, Candy. It is always a pleasure to read your posts as they are invariably cheerful and complimentary.

I'm pretty sure that you are the one who got the same camera that GBtortoises used; the Sony DSC-WD230 (?). I am getting one too! It is my Christmas present to me and I can't wait to start playing with it!!


----------



## terryo (Nov 22, 2009)

Candy you pirctues are great! And...Dale is getting marbling!!!! He is so beautiful and smooth...no easy feat. But, ya gotta love that Rudolph nose.


----------



## The Birthday Fairy (Nov 22, 2009)

I saw that yesterday there was one hidden birthday on the forum, however even the Birthday Fairy can't un-hide a birthday. So, now that you are "outed,"


----------



## terryo (Nov 22, 2009)

Candy...I'm sorry..........Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuuuuu!!!! I forgot to say it in my previous post.


----------



## The Birthday Fairy (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, I' m loath to admit it, but the B. Fairy has made a whopping big error. I tried to add Candy's birthday to the calendar, put it on the wrong day, showed it to be a recurring event, and now can't figure out how to fix my mistake. So please bear with me while I contact Josh to help me get it corrected.


----------



## katesgoey (Nov 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday Month Candy!!!! Dale is gorgeous and your pug is adorable ...what's his/her name? Hope you have a great birthday month taking all kinds of pics!


----------



## Candy (Nov 22, 2009)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Wow, Dale has such striking red coloring on his face! What a handsome fellow. And that perfectly smooth shell...I am jealous.
> 
> Happy belated birthday, Candy. It is always a pleasure to read your posts as they are invariably cheerful and complimentary.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that you are the one who got the same camera that GBtortoises used; the Sony DSC-WD230 (?). I am getting one too! It is my Christmas present to me and I can't wait to start playing with it!!



Thank you. It is the same camera and you're going to love it. I took some other pictures of Dale's enclosure, but we're making him a new one so I'll wait until that's done and post some more pictures then. 



terryo said:


> Candy you pirctues are great! And...Dale is getting marbling!!!! He is so beautiful and smooth...no easy feat. But, ya gotta love that Rudolph nose.



He is getting marbling just like Pio has. First I was afraid that it was shell rot, but then I started noticing everyone elses tortoises and realized that it is marbling. 



The Birthday Fairy said:


> I saw that yesterday there was one hidden birthday on the forum, however even the Birthday Fairy can't un-hide a birthday. So, now that you are "outed,"



Yvonne, are you now the Birthday Fairy? That's too cute. Thank you. I really didn't know my birthday was hidden. I thought it was just the age. 



terryo said:


> Candy...I'm sorry..........Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuuuuu!!!! I forgot to say it in my previous post.



Thank you Terry. And I forgot to comment on the Rudolph nose, I love how red he gets especially after he gets soaked.



katesgoey said:


> Happy Birthday Month Candy!!!! Dale is gorgeous and your pug is adorable ...what's his/her name? Hope you have a great birthday month taking all kinds of pics!



Thank you Kate. His name is Spencer. He is 6 years old and was my sons graduation present from high school. I just love pugs I think they are very unique dogs.


----------



## Isa (Nov 22, 2009)

Happyy Birthdayyyyyyyyyyyyy Candyyyyyyyyyyy  I hope you had a wonderful day! Lucky you, that is a very nice camera you got, it makes beautiful pictures (and you are a very good photographer too ). Your pug is adorable and Dale is sooo cute, I love the red spots on his head, it is beautiful!.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## katesgoey (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you Kate. His name is Spencer. He is 6 years old and was my sons graduation present from high school. I just love pugs I think they are very unique dogs. 
[/quote]


I love that name - Spencer! He is really adorable.
(BTW, I'm Sandy - my granddaughter, Kate, called me "Goey" when she was very little and couldn't pronouce "grandma" yet so that's how I came up with the username, Katesgoey). 

Enjoy your Birthday Month and thanks for sharing the great photos!


----------



## Candy (Nov 22, 2009)

katesgoey said:


> Thank you Kate. His name is Spencer. He is 6 years old and was my sons graduation present from high school. I just love pugs I think they are very unique dogs.




I love that name - Spencer! He is really adorable.
(BTW, I'm Sandy - my granddaughter, Kate, called me "Goey" when she was very little and couldn't pronouce "grandma" yet so that's how I came up with the username, Katesgoey). 

Sorry Sandy. How embarrassing. I guess that's why you should look at the signature and not at the username. I love that name that your grandaughter came up with. 

Enjoy your Birthday Month and thanks for sharing the great photos!
[/quote]


----------



## Shalon (Nov 22, 2009)

Dale is absolutely gorgeous! The pug is cute too.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 22, 2009)

Candy said:


> Yvonne, are you now the Birthday Fairy? That's too cute. Thank you. I really didn't know my birthday was hidden. I thought it was just the age.





Now we've both been outed! I wanted the birthday wishes to come from the forum, rather than from me, so I invented the B.D. Fairy. Sh-h-h-h! and if you look at your profile, you'll see that your age is shown but the birthday is hidden.


----------



## Candy (Nov 23, 2009)

Shalon said:


> Dale is absolutely gorgeous! The pug is cute too.  Happy Birthday!



Thank you Shalon. 



emysemys said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > Yvonne, are you now the Birthday Fairy? That's too cute. Thank you. I really didn't know my birthday was hidden. I thought it was just the age.
> ...





Well as many times as I've looked at that I didn't even notice it until you said something. Well I won't say anything if you don't.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 24, 2009)

Dale is looking gorgeous!


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday Candy!
All of you have such good eyes. I wouldn't have figured out the marbling. Dale is beautiful! I especially love how smooth and round he is and of course his Rudolph face!


----------



## Candy (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you Kate and Mado, I think Dale is very good looking, but I can't take credit for the shell because he did come to me like that. I might be doing things right to keep it that way but I'm really not sure what that would be. I just feed him and soak him and he grows beautifully. Thanks again.


----------



## dreadyA (Nov 27, 2009)

Dales is a cute little one. I was invisioned him being larger! How big is he? He's abhandsome litto one


----------



## galvinkaos (Nov 27, 2009)

Happy belated B-day Candy.  I hope you had a great day. Dale is looking very dashing and your pug is handsome too. My birthday avoided the birthday fairy too. We get better at hiding from them the older we get. My kids used to tell me if you don't eat bday cake then you don't get older. So I avoid it like the plague. LOL 

Dawna


----------



## Candy (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Dawna. Haven't seen you post too much lately. Happy belated birthday to you too. If I do avoid birthday cake it's not so I don't get older it's so my thighs don't get bigger. lol


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Candy Happy late Birthday. I saw and read this thread at work but didn't get a chance to answer-really thought I had. So again, H A P P Y BIRTHDAY! And need I say what a hansome fellow Dale is and such a nice smooth shell.  Oh and not to leave Spencer out he is a hansome little boy. Ya just gotta love those squashed faces.


----------



## Candy (Nov 29, 2009)

dreadyA said:


> Dales is a cute little one. I was invisioned him being larger! How big is he? He's abhandsome litto one



Thank you. Dale is 7 inches long and abot 4 3/4 wide. He's grown about 1 inch in a year. I guess that's good, but I'm not sure. He has put on some weight though. He weighs in at around 2 lbs. or so.



Crazy1 said:


> Candy Happy late Birthday. I saw and read this thread at work but didn't get a chance to answer-really thought I had. So again, H A P P Y BIRTHDAY! And need I say what a hansome fellow Dale is and such a nice smooth shell.  Oh and not to leave Spencer out he is a hansome little boy. Ya just gotta love those squashed faces.



Thank you Robyn. And I do love little puggy faces they are so cute to me. Dale is growing fine thank goodness although I'm not sure exactly what I'm doing.


----------



## galvinkaos (Nov 29, 2009)

Candy said:


> Thanks Dawna. Haven't seen you post too much lately. Happy belated birthday to you too. If I do avoid birthday cake it's not so I don't get older it's so my thighs don't get bigger. lol



We have been really busy at work and I haven't had alot of time lately. If I am on the computer I am usually tired and not feeling real chatty. We finally took a few days and ran off to AZ (first time in 3 months). I am chatting in the middle of the Mohave Desert thanks to a restful weekend, a 4 hour drive and modern technology. Thank you for the Bday wishes. I stopped looking at my thighs along time ago, too depressing  LOL

Dawna


----------

